# Hydraulic leak



## gbvoris (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a Long 510 diesel, it has developed a very fine leak in the pressure line, near the pump.
It is so fine it just produces an aerosol mist when the pump reaches by pass pressure. 
It 's small enough that I can live with it if there is no where to buy a replacement.
To the point where do I find parts like this, or is it possibly repairable?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy gbvoris,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You can get a replacement line made at a hydraulics shop, or at a tractor shop. Just take your old line in and they will make a near duplicate.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Is that a flared tubing type connection? Is the leak right at the connection? 

The reason I ask is that I have repaired a number of high pressure double flare tubing connections with fatigue cracks right near the connection. If this is your case, and you have enough excess tube to do a re-flare, you can do it probably right on the tractor. You will need a small tubing cutter and a double flare kit. Can get both at an auto parts store. 

What I do is cut off the flare connection and crack in the tube with a small tubing cutter. Slip the nut back over the tube and use the double flare kit. It's a pretty simple solution and I've done 4-5 of them over the years. Long lasting fix.


----------

